# ECKraus Customer Service.



## MrKevin (Nov 10, 2012)

I just thought it would be good to let you know of my experience with ECKraus customer service. I bought a new wine barrel about 6 months ago and I prepped it per instructions. The thing leaked out the ends and I couldn't get it to stop. After messing with it for a couple months (doing all the tricks I could find) I emailed ECKraus about the barrel, two days later UPS was at my house to pick up the barrel, and two weeks later I am prepping my new wine barrel. You can't get much better service than that. 

When a company has outstanding service I believe in letting everyone know.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 10, 2012)

And they are 1 of our sponsors to boot! Im not just saying this because they support us but in reality we have all the best vendors here so for anything beer or wine there is no need to go outside our vendor list page!


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks for letting our members another great supplier/sponsor


----------



## rezod11 (Nov 10, 2012)

So great to see this! Too often you see a title like this followed by a negative review.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 10, 2012)

As a consumer, this makes all the difference in the world, I order a lot online, most everything I buy is web based and sort of impulse shopping, to know that they stand behind their products and customers is far more imoportant to me than saving a dollar or two at another place.
Thanks!


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Nov 10, 2012)

Yep ECK has always done me right and I have been a customer for several years


----------



## UBB (Nov 13, 2012)

Love their customer service. However, I've found their prices lately to not be very competitive.


----------



## vinividivici (Nov 16, 2012)

They are one of two (Midwest Supplies is the other) that I routinely order from. I've had some mixups on orders and they resolved them very quickly and sometimes throwing in a bonus of sorts for my trouble.


----------

